

Free static page hosting on Google without App Engine in seconds - nilsjuenemann
https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2881970?hl=en

======
nilsjuenemann
I think that's a much more simpler way as the approach with App Engine, posted
some days ago here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252435)

